# Slingshot with flashlight



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've tried a search to see other's ideas for mounting a flashlight to a slingshot and, surprisingly I can find very little. There are a few with picatinny rail systems but nothing simple and easy. So, I thought I would toss mine out there to see if anyone has tried anything similar.

























I'm a flashlight nut and the best over-all pen-light I've ever come across is the NEXTORCH K3. Unbelievably bright and uniform with three power settings and a flash setting. On high there is plenty of light for a shot out to 25 yards. At this range it will uniformly light up a 40 foot circle.

The hole is 1/2 inch which is just slightly larger than the flashlight so it fits nicely without any wobble and by simply wrapping a rubber band around the light it's easy to adjust how far it sticks out. (This particular slingshot is 5/15 micarta.) I set mine up so that as I grip the slingshot the light turns on.

The whole system is very simple yet very effective.

winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice setup, W! Can you rig it with a red light? Hunting at night with a light here in BC is not legal, so I will not try it myself. However, I wonder if a red light would make the game less startled.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice one! I had a similar idea but using two fat o-rings instead of the rubber band and a laser pointer instead of torch. I haven't tried it out yet, though.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Nice setup, W! Can you rig it with a red light? Hunting at night with a light here in BC is not legal, so I will not try it myself. However, I wonder if a red light would make the game less startled.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


target shooting(paper punching, can halving) and pest control are legal then. im assuming.

it seems like itll be effective. personally, ive always thought that it would probably be more suitable to use a light with a wrist brace slingshot. i guess i shake too much . from the first pic, for some reason, i thought you were going to connect to the bottom of the slingshot, ooh, put a laser sight there. im interested to know how it works out for you in the long run.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Nice setup, W! Can you rig it with a red light? Hunting at night with a light here in BC is not legal, so I will not try it myself. However, I wonder if a red light would make the game less startled.
> ...


Certainly paper punching and can halving are not a problem, although the prospect of doing that at night is somehow not appealing to me ...

As for pest control ... well, skulking around in the dark with a flashlight is likely to draw the attention of the neighbors and bring a visit from the police to investigate the "prowler". If I were in a more rural area, it would not be so much of a problem.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Charles said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


This setup was designed for quick shots. Hear a noise, turn and flash and by then you are cocked and ready. It isn't really meant for stalking at night. I suspect if someone in a survival situation wanted to flash a rabbit it would pobably work reasonably well since this little pen light puts out 160 lumens on high. Just a moment ago I stepped out onto the balcony and took a quick shot at a black pop can down in the yard at a range of about 50 feet. It was a 7/16 steel ball and it hit soundly. I shoot instinctively so that helps but it is still satisfying to get a good shot off in the dark.
winnie


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool setup for portability and pocket-ability. Makes a nice stealthy little night lurker. :thumbsup: :batman: h34r: .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Imperial said:


> it seems like itll be effective. personally, ive always thought that it would probably be more suitable to use a light with a wrist brace slingshot. i guess i shake too much . from the first pic, for some reason, i thought you were going to connect to the bottom of the slingshot, ooh, put a laser sight there. im interested to know how it works out for you in the long run.


I have slot in the bottom of almost all of my slingshots no matter how they are made. I load the pouch, wrap the band around the slingshot a time or two and then slip the loaded pouch into the slot. For my first shot I don't have to go searching for ammo. It's ready to go.
winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Winnie's pre-load setup is first rate ... works well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Charles. Sometimes I feel like a voice crying in the wilderness.


----------

